
Show HN: Backlogs – Collect users feedback and create product changelog - damechen
https://backlogs.co
======
raybb
I love the idea of this! What was your inspiration?

I feel like this could be a pretty nice uservoice alternative

~~~
damechen
Hi raybb, glad to hear you like it! A few months ago, I was building a
community indielog.com. I received lots of feedback (feature/bug). They went
into my email, twitter DMs, etc. I just thought it would be nicer to have a
single place managing them all, so I built Backlogs.

------
satvikpendem
How does this compare to Canny for example?

~~~
damechen
I know people will ask this question :)

I have considered Canny honestly. Great product, awesome founders!

But the pricing is not that friendly for bootstrappers like me. Backlogs
offers generous free plan for developers, which we all like. So pro plan, the
pricing is flat $29/mo (billed yearly), no tracking users and usage.

All essential features will be included in the free plan as well, like
collecting feedback, roadmap, changelog, dashboard, email notification, etc.

Integration wise, Canny did a good job on third-party apps integration, which
right now we don't have any, but we will add more in future.

